# Special effects.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Having admired @Karrusel's beautiful pic of his Alpinist reflecting in water, I had a look online to see if there were some ways of doing this myself, and I found this site called LunaPic, a free online photo editor which will do the water reflection trick and many others beside. You just upload your picture file and hey presto, a cool reflection pic to save and use.

https://www167.lunapic.com/editor/


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

that's a great app have downloaded very good


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Quick try.


----------



## Decker (Aug 22, 2018)

Thought i`d have a quick go of this ,then spent an hour messing about :biggrin:


----------



## Grzegorz (Apr 18, 2019)

bowie said:


> that's a great app have downloaded very good


 Hi. Just went on the play store and I cant find this app . Any hints how to find it ,please.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Grzegorz said:


> Hi. Just went on the play store and I cant find this app . Any hints how to find it ,please.


 IIRC, the app is called Photomania and is available on the Google Play Store.

LunaPic is a website where you upload pictures directly and edit them as posted by @Roger the Dodger.

Hope that helps.

Cassie :king:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


> IIRC, the app is called Photomania and is available on the Google Play Store.
> 
> LunaPic is a website where you upload pictures directly and edit them as posted by @Roger the Dodger.
> 
> ...


 Lunapic is here...

https://www167.lunapic.com/editor/


----------



## Grzegorz (Apr 18, 2019)

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


> IIRC, the app is called Photomania and is available on the Google Play Store.
> 
> LunaPic is a website where you upload pictures directly and edit them as posted by @Roger the Dodger.
> 
> ...


 Thanks. I was looking for the app . I check it out later.

Greg


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)




----------

